# 1996 maxima seems to be missing



## cravens1988 (Mar 5, 2013)

the car seems to be missing while driving down the road but not in neutral. this does not happen when the engine is cold. I have replaced the mass airflow sensor yesterday which changed absolutely nothing. if its any importance i cut the rear cat converter off and put the sensor in the pipe which i did 2 months before the problem arrose. I ran codes at advance which are as follows. p0100 p0325 p0110


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you erase the codes after replacing the MAS? If you did, and the code returned, it's very possible you have a short or open circuit between the sensor and the ECM. The P0110 is for the intake air temp sensor, which stems out of the same harness as the harness for the MAS. IIRC, just a little further down the harness stems the harness to the knock sensor (P0325), which sits under the intake manifold. A common place for breaks in the EGI harness is the bend between the firewall and the engine. There was a TSB on this issue and I would highly recommend you get a copy of it: Nissan TSB #NTB98-008b. If you register with the website, NissanHelp.com, you can get a free pdf download of this bulletin in their "knowledge base" section. You might also be able to find it with a little online searching. Some of those circuits are "shielded" wires, meaning there is a braided wire sleeve covering (which is grounded) that slides over another wire. If you are not familiar with tracing shorted or open wires or repairing shielded type wires, you may want to find someone who has such experience and show them the TSB.


----------

